# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  rosie & demi

## leanne

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It seems that my rumours could be true after all.

rumour has it that Mike returns drunk and upset. he wants Rosie back at any cost. 

Rosie and Demi are in the wedding car when Mike jumps into the Drivers seat and Races off with them both in the back.

the car careers out of control and into a Dock.

its beleived both Mike and Demi drown in the crashed car

----------


## eastenders mad

i think you have put this in the wrong forum it should be in the eastenders forum this the emmerdale forum.

----------


## xCharliex

I thought that when Demi and Rosie leave it was meant to be a happy ending?

----------


## Bryan

> I thought that when Demi and Rosie leave it was meant to be a happy ending?


theres never a happy ending in eastenders charlie, you should know that by now!   :Big Grin:

----------


## xCharliex

> theres never a happy ending in eastenders charlie, you should know that by now!


I know! dunno where they come up with that idea but im dead sure i read it somewhere it would be a happy ending

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Happy endings sadly never happen in EE sadly.. It's a shame Mike is coming back again but it does make it more interesting that Demi will die because of him!!

----------


## Siobhan

Demi's death is discussed here
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=48336

----------

